# 5 months



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

This weekend I took Molly over to see her breeder this weekend, she wanted some help getting new shots of the three pups still around (at 5 months). Molly (I co-own with her), Blake (her keeper) and Snitch (who was at her brothers, but is back now).

First is Snitch (known as Snitch the Bitch), Not bad for not being stacked since she was 8 weeks old.









She also wanted to try movement shots. Considering again that Snitch has never been "gaited", she did pretty good. She REALLY wanted that ball.









Next Blake (The big slug), he is so laid back and lazy. He also is a very big boy. He really doesn't like stacking, sorry for the quality of photo.









Blake on the move, no matter what we tried he would not double. Anyone have any suggestions (or what is your method).









And finally Miss Molly. She is getting really good at her stacking.


















Molly also didn't want to double, except for me...but I had no one else to run her. The breeder's husband is just learning the ins and outs of GSD handling.









And a reversed self stack.









krisk

and just an add on...Kenna and Molly...bye.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Great pictures! Those are some really nice-looking pups


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

hey, great pictures and the dogs a beautiful


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

Great looking girl and good form


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Beautiful pups! I love that last picture.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Very nice! I think Molly is my favorite. LOVE their color!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Lovely!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I like those nice straight backs. Great colors.


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

nice dogs!


----------

